# Old house,room pic



## BWSmith (Aug 24, 2010)

http://www.webb-deane-stevens.org/webbhouse.html


This is an absolutely,plain old fasioned,pretty rm.Found it lookin for Shell carved back panels.BW


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Love historic things like the. Gorgeous. Thanks for sharing this link.


----------



## jack warner (Oct 15, 2010)

i like the barn better than the house.its a shame to put paint on all that nice woodwork.


----------



## BWSmith (Aug 24, 2010)

Kenbo,look at the shell carved cab.........I think theres one on each side of the FP,Dang!

If you dig around some of the other houses,theres one with what appears to be a huge interior "shutter".....but I swear,it looks like it just might be on a slider vs being hinged.Edit,all the windows have them.BW


----------



## BWSmith (Aug 24, 2010)

Jack,can't speak for that house but down here we're sportin SYP(Southern Yell Pine) for most of the woodwork.Its a hoot watchin tourists come through commenting on the Mohagony doors,that we "grained" from SYP.And if you want stained WW,google Carter's Grove in Wm'Burg......BW


----------



## jack warner (Oct 15, 2010)

syp is very stainable. i like that better than paint. i do alot of faux, murals, and specialize in wood grains. i love wood and hate to see it waisted with paint. dont get me wrong there are times for paint, just not an good wood. mahogany is an easier grain to do till you get into like feathered mahogany.


----------



## BWSmith (Aug 24, 2010)

Sure,stain everything......if thats what you want.In old house world look at the time period after the Civil war........Rococo Revival.Or the "Dark period".Heavy....make that REAL heavy,dark woods with elaborate carvings.Big stuff,and lots of it.

The pic above comes from a much simpler time,no electrics....FP for heat,ect.Painted WW is looked at from a standpoint that we're gonna throw just the right amt of furniture in there.Using the rm as sort of a backdrop for these pcs......where as,if all the WW is stained the furniture more often than not gets "lost".And the walls look best with NO paint(JMO)........bare,shiny plaster above dado section.And the floors have to have just the right amt of "don't give a rip"........IOWs,not shiny,not Satin,....not nuthin.Its a floor,we walk on it.Considering hard leather bttm boots,ANY finish on the floor is gonna get trashed.Haha.


----------

